# JD 770 owners-



## purpony (Dec 2, 2006)

I have been searching around the web without much luck in finding 770 info. I am going to look at a 91 4x4 770 this afternoon. It has a FEL, post hole digger, york rake, and wieght box with 400hrs for $8900?

I am looking for a tractor for around my 2.5 acre lot to more firewood, mulch, dirt, run a rear finishing mower, more snow, etc.

I was looking at a brand new 2320 or some older kubotas, like the b7100 etc, but i grew up with JDs and would like to stick to one..... I think also I would like to find something used in good shape... only thing is to my knowledge, the 770 is a gear tranny....

anyone that owns or has owned a 770, how did it perform? how did you like it?

thanks


----------



## JDFANATIC (Dec 28, 2005)

Wonderful tractor; same formula as the 750 before it and the 790 today. Like you said, it is a gear machine. Considering the attachments and low hours, it sounds like a good deal. I have a friend with this tractor and he runs an 84" RFM (not recommended, but he has gotten away with it for 10+ years).


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Morning purpony.
I have B7100HST and they are great working little mule,only problem they don't have power steering 

There couple site which maybe some help///
Tractorhouse.com
Ironsearch.com


----------

